# Renting Igloos



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm venturing into unknown areas here, but here goes...

I understand that there's a company up in the frozen north that rents out igloos, but i can't seem to find any details on the old interwebby thing, can anyone help.

I'm in Dubai and have had enough of sun, sun, sun, so i was hoping to take a break in the snow in 6 weeks or so time, will there still be snow there in early March? How cold does it get? I guess i need to leave my sandals here, does everyone eat raw fish too? Can I get air con- or at least a nice heater in my igloo? Are polar bears a big hazard, but most importantly...

Where can I rent an igloo.

Thank you.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't know about the igloo's, but there is an Ice hotel, but not in canada. It brings up a question though. If you were booked at the ice hotel and after a few drinks should get your tongue stuck on the wall, and you were still stuck after you should have actually left.....could they charge you for an extra day?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for that IOW, IOU1, but I specifically want one of those little round igloos that you have to crawl into, we have ice bars here, they're a bit crap really, and in answer to your question, just pour more alcohol on your tongue, that'll release you.

Another thought that came to mind, do all the igloos have full en-suite facilities, you know, hot showers and a proper toilet? I do hope so.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

What do urine samples and Canadian beer have in common?
The taste.

A baby seal goes into a bar and waddles onto a bar stool. 
The bartender says, "What will you have?" 
The baby seal says, "Anything but a Canadian Club on the rocks


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Irish.......who actually tried that taste comparison?
Andy......Check out www.buildyourownig......I think you can buy the do it yourself version. With global warming they may have become a bit pricey.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Molson dry's the mutts nuts btw....

And IOW, link no worky....

Why wont anyone give me a serious answer to a serious question?

Or should I ask the price of a snowmobile in Calgary or something?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

i found these on the web the address is







www.canadian-igloos-for-rent.com  hope this helps andy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on guys.

Can anyone help me here, I've got a 7 year old son who's so excited about living in an Igloo for a weekend?

Thanks, please help....


----------



## kinjalshah (Feb 12, 2009)

*Hotel Arctic's Heated Igloo!*

Hey there, 

I tried pasting a link here, but this is what i got a reply 

**You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.**

I registered, just to post this link, since i was trying to find something intresting on igloos. Hope it helps.

1: go visit -- livemint. com (its a news paper in India)
2: enter "IGLOO NORTH POLE" in the search engine there
3: u will find only 1 result that reads: "The chill seekers - Lounge - livemint. com"

Thats the article. 
If u do happen to make it there, do mail some feedback.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy, you never told me you were off on your travels!!!! 

Anyway, I HAVE been in Canada (Alberta) during March; it is VERY cold (-40c with windchill factor) and lots of the white stuff (was marooned in some hotel on the Barlow Trail into Calgary Airport!) and as for igloo's, I never saw any although the worlds largest teepee can be found in Medicine Hat (was built for the 1988 Calgary Winter Olympics) which is approx 3 hour drive from Calgary airport on the Trans Canada Highway. During the winter months in Alberta Province, you may experience warm winds that apparantly come up from the Pacific Ocean and over the Rockies into Calgary, they're called Chinook Winds - they're very pleasant! 

Def leave the sandals (and your pet camel) in Dubai, you can find yourself a lovely, cuddly Grizzly in Alberta instead....visit Banff National Park (Mount Norquey is a good spot!!) and there are plenty roaming around!! Also note that some bridges in the Rockies are for animals only and tune into the radio station local to Banff so you will know where to find those fluffy bears.....alternatively, a Moose can be found grazing along the Bow River or in some bar in the sticks (locally known females are referred to as having ABT - Alberta Butt Syndrome)

If you want to know anything about my favourite country in the whole world, email, sms or post your questions on here!


----------

